# One of my Blue Tiger Shrimp



## jinx© (Oct 17, 2007)

Beautiful looking shrimp.:thumbsup:

Any luck breeding them? I'd be interested in some myself.


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Not yet as they are still a couple weeks from being mature enough...Keeping my fingers crossed.

Bill


----------



## Madfish (Sep 9, 2007)

That is great looking. One day I will get me some of the blue tigers. Best of luck with them and keep us all up to date with them.


----------



## jen0910 (Jan 13, 2008)

Wow, that's a great looking shrimp. I wish I could find something other than just ghost shrimp around here.


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

WOW! Let me know when they go on sale... I want some...


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Would a blue tiger x with a rcs?


----------



## fish-aholic (Dec 23, 2007)

bsmith782 said:


> Would a blue tiger x with a rcs?


No a blue tiger belongs to Caridina and a RCS belongs to Neocaridina.
*
*


----------



## pweifan (Nov 2, 2006)

Do the colors breed true on these?


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Yes and No on breeding true...The gold/orange eyes do though. The adults no matter their color have young from blue of several hues to what is now being called a Blonde Tiger which is almost like a regular tiger shrimp, but with the orange eyes. The blonde will have blue young as well from what I have read. I have zero experience with these shrimp and will know a lot more if I can keep them happy enough to breed.

Hey Hollywood....LOL

Cheers, Bill


----------



## aquaticmaniac (Nov 10, 2007)

Hot dang...

I've always loved those shrimp. Best of luck taking care of/breeding them


----------



## A Hill (Jul 25, 2005)

Looks good! Is this a before naturose shot or after?

Some people have been working on a "dark blue tiger line" that reportedly breeds more true than others.

I need a few more tanks:icon_lol: :help: 

-Andrew


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Wow, that guy looks pretty awesome!


----------



## Endler's Game (Dec 30, 2007)

Blue Tigers are my favorite looking shrimp. Too bad they cost so much... Some day I'll get some to replace my ghost shrimp :icon_smil


----------



## MiniMe (Jan 24, 2008)

hi,

very nice blue tiger.

here is one of my:


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

Very nice indeed! Are yours breeding? If so do you have any information on percentage rates of dark blue in the young?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

How much is the average price, if you don't mind my asking?


----------



## oblongshrimp (Jul 26, 2006)

I believe these guys still go for $20-30 each.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

Where can one find them?:icon_smil


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

That was the hard part for me and it took 2 months before I got lucky... Met a great guy in the process and its always good to have another hobbyist to talk to.

I would like a few more myself....

Cheers, Bill


----------



## @[email protected] (Oct 24, 2007)

nice. i like them a lot, especially those with such strong colors. that breed cost a lot though

they are on sale at planetinverts.com
however it is $250 for 10 (shipping is free though for any shrimp)


----------



## shwerm601 (Dec 16, 2007)

Is this a procambarus alleni? If so I have one, I believe a female and shes great, LFS just got a male I think... going to grab him tomorrow!


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

As far as I know Ryan has none at this time and has a waiting list. It is a hard shrimp to acquire at this time....

Bill


----------



## HOLLYWOOD (May 12, 2007)

I wonder who's hoarding them..... damn that guy. Hey Bill your the future of all Orange eye blue tiger,,, the heat is on you!


----------



## southerndesert (Sep 9, 2007)

????????? Did you lose yours somehow? Your joking right?

Cheers, Bill


----------



## AquaVu (Jan 11, 2008)

Awesome shrimp. My all time favorite type of shrimps


----------

